# CoDeSys Betriebsstundenzähler



## Walter S. (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat jemand schon Mal ein Betriebsstundenzähler mit der CoDeSys realisiert?

Ein Beispielprogramm wäre SUPER!!!

Gruß Walter


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

gibt es fertig in der OSCAT-Bibliothek, ist ein Funktionsbaustein und heißt ONTIME. 

http://oscat.de/

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------

